# Al Qaeda bomb mastermind killed by Special forces



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 22, 2014)

*Nice work, gents!



Al Qaeda's underwear bomb plot mastermind killed by special forces in 'biggest hit since Bin Laden'*

A 4x4 vehicle, believed to be carrying Ibrahim al-Asiri, 32, mastermind of the 'underwear bomb plot', was engaged in a gun battle with special forces, dropped in by helicopter.

Full Story:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...d-killed-ambush-US-backed-special-forces.html

MailOnline


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 22, 2014)

I love a story with a happy ending!


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Apr 22, 2014)

I hope it is confirmed!  Nice to hear about the potential for at least one other HVI.


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Well done gentlemen!


----------



## JHD (Apr 23, 2014)

Woo hoo!  Good job.


----------

